# Keyboard config issues



## BradJohns94 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey all,

I've been making a project of getting a working BSD box running KDE lately, now I have the GUI downloaded but to get it running I need to have X.org running, so please allow me to go over a full summary of my problems:

It seems that whenever I run the command:
`X -config xorg.conf.new`
my screen flashes for a second, then leads me to a screen stating:


```
Radeon 9250 P/N 113-A34208-102 BIOS
```

On this screen my keyboard loses all functionality, removing even the ability to turn on and off Num lock. After a bit of research I came to conclude that there was an error in my keyboard configuration with X.org that disables me from entering things such as ctrl + alt + bksp. 

Now, included in my research I looked through the handbook and typed most, if not all, of the strings that it included on keyboard problems with x.org. I also made sure the recommended Hald and dbus commands were in place, but I still recieved the same result. As for reasons behind even configuring xorg.conf.new, whenever I enter just [cmd=]startx[/cmd] it gives me a message stating:


```
Fatal server error:
 No screens found
```

Lastly, I have attempted to configure the keyboard using the command:

[cmd=]setxkbmap qwerty[/cmd]

but the only result I get is the message


```
cannot open display 'default display'
```

I know these are a lot of problems to take in, but any help that anyone could provide would be greatly appreciated. I'm happy to add more information if anyone needs it, this is simply all I have at the moment.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 16, 2010)

BradJohns94 said:
			
		

> It seems that whenever I run the command:
> X -config xorg.conf.new


Try executing *xinit* right away without any xorg.conf file.



			
				BradJohns94 said:
			
		

> On this screen my keyboard loses all functionality, removing even the ability to turn on and off Num lock. After a bit of research I came to conclude that there was an error in my keyboard configuration with X.org that disables me from entering things such as ctrl + alt + bksp.


If you want to test a xorg.conf* file, you can add the following:

```
Section "InputDevice"
	[...]
	Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection
```



			
				BradJohns94 said:
			
		

> whenever I enter just "startx" It gives me a message stating:
> "Fatal server error:
> No screens found"


Are you sure x11/xorg is installed?



			
				BradJohns94 said:
			
		

> Lastly, I have attempted to configure the keyboard using the command:
> "setxkbmap qwerty"
> but the only result I get is the message"
> "cannot open display 'default display'"


It cannot run if XServer is not _already_ running.


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sadly enough, none of that seemed to assist me.

After entering xinit I got the same 
	
	



```
fatal server error
```
 message that I got after entering [cmd=]startx[/cmd]

Making the additions to the xorg.conf file (or xorg.conf.new in this case) didn't seem to make any difference whatsoever.

I did double check, x11/xorg is definitely installed.

Any other possible ideas?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 16, 2010)

BradJohns94 said:
			
		

> Making the additions to the xorg.conf file (or xorg.conf.new in this case) didn't seem to make any difference whatsoever


The added line only allows you to use Ctrl + Alt + Backspace.


Show us your xorg.conf.new and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files (inside [code]...[/code] tags).


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ummmm... sorry, I may seem like an idiot and I'm not very used to command line but...



> Show us your xorg.conf.new and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files (inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...how do I do that? I don't even know how to open firefox from the command line but I could probably look that one up.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 16, 2010)

cp(1) those two files from the "KDE machine" to the one you are posting from. Can you use a USB pendrive or external disk on both machines?
`# mount -t msdosfs -o longnames /dev/da0s1 /mnt`
`# cp xorg.conf.new /mnt`
`# cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /mnt`
`# umount /mnt`

Or simply installing a text browser (e.g. www/elinks) may also be useful in such situations.


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 16, 2010)

May I start by thanking you for your outstanding patience with my stupidity?

Okay, to start here's xorg.conf.new:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option "dontzap"   "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option "Xkblayout" "us"
	Option "setXkbmap" "qwerty"
	Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	Horizsync 30-107
	Vertrefresh 48-120
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CustomEDID"         	# [<str>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ClockGating"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicPM"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NewPLL"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]"
	BusID       "PCI:2:10:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

As for Xorg.0.log, I'm going to need to make it a seperate post due to posting rules.


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay, and here is Xorg.0.log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Gearbox.gateway.2wire.net 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 30 June 2010  02:45:04AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 16 18:20:59 2010
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(!!) More than one possible primary device found
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:2562:109f:3186 Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device rev 3, Mem @ 
0xe0000000/134217728, 0xd8080000/524288, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:2:10:0) 1002:5960:1002:2002 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] rev 1, Mem @ 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xd8100000/65536, I/O 
@ 0x00002400/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:2:10:1) 1002:5940:1002:2003 ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 
0xd8110000/65536
Primary device is not PCI
(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
    Section "Device"
        Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
        Driver    "vesa"
    EndSection
    Section "Screen"
        Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
        Device    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
    EndSection
    Section "Device"
        Identifier    "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
        Driver    "fbdev"
    EndSection
    Section "Screen"
        Identifier    "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
        Device    "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
    EndSection
    Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier    "Builtin Default Layout"
        Screen    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
        Screen    "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
    EndSection
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: 
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## Beastie (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have the video drivers in /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/?

What happens when you [cmd=""]Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro[/cmd]?

Could you post the Xorg.0.log log when you try without xorg.conf* file?

This is probably nothing, but *DontZap* should be in the *ServerFlags* section:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
	[...]
	Option "DontZap" "FALSE"
	[...]
EndSection
```


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 17, 2010)

> Do you have the video drivers in /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/?


I typed the command:
[CMD=]find /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers[/CMD]
and recieved the result of over a page of text telling me which drivers I had, now I'm not entirely sure on which driver is which, but with that result I would assume I have video drivers.

When I type:
[CMD=]Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro[/CMD]
I get the message:

```
Fatal server error: no screens found
```
The same way I would if I had simply typed:
[CMD=]startx[/CMD]
Changing Dontzap didn't do anything special and you would have to tell me how to


> post the Xorg.0.log log when you try without xorg.conf* file


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> This is probably nothing, but *DontZap* should be in the *ServerFlags* section:
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> ...



No, ServerFlags is unnecessary, as those options can go in the ServerLayout section already present.  Besides, DontZap off is the default now.  You do need to map the keyboard combination for it, if desired:

`% setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp`


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 17, 2010)

Slight problem there, I edited don'tzap which did me no good, on top of that, I can't enter % commands unless X.org is running, which it still isn't unfortunately. I appreciate the attempt, however. Any other ideas?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 17, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Besides, DontZap off is the default now.


Oh, I did not know that. The older version of XServer I am using has it "on" by default.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 17, 2010)

BradJohns94 said:
			
		

> Slight problem there, I edited don'tzap which did me no good


Forget about *DontZap* for now. It only allows you to terminate XServer, which right now is still not running to begin with.

----

Maybe you can try simplifying xorg.conf.new (keep a copy of the original) as much as you can by removing the configuration for the second monitor and graphic device and configuring the primary one to use VESA instead:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]"
	BusID       "PCI:2:10:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth  24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes   "800x600"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```
Then try
[cmd=""]Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro[/cmd]
again.


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 17, 2010)

After going through that it still gave me the no screens found message, however, in the code I did find one thing that struck my attention. When I was running the configuration one of the messages I saw was:

```
Unable to locate/open config file: "xorg.config.new
```
Now I'm not entirely sure if that means anything but I figured it was at least worth mentioning.


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait a second! I missed part of your simplifications, I forgot to remove the screen 1 reference in serverlayout, I got rid of it and now I have the gray screen with working mouse, which, unless I'm mistaken, is what I am supposed to get. Correct?


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, so I'm not trying to flood with posts, but it looks like I'm still not finished. I still get the No screens found message when I enter startx, If I can get this one to work KDE should run and everything should be ready. Sorry to keep bugging you but any more ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2010)

BradJohns94 said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'm not trying to flood with posts, but it looks like I'm still not finished. I still get the No screens found message when I enter startx, If I can get this one to work KDE should run and everything should be ready. Sorry to keep bugging you but any more ideas?



Copy your config file to where it will be found when running X normally.  As root:
`# mkdir /usr/local/etc/X11`
`# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf`

After startx works, I would switch to use the [pman=4x]radeon[/pman] driver.  Also, when using dbus and hal, you don't need input device sections.


----------



## BradJohns94 (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, it looks like everything is running smoothly, KDE is now running and I think I can handle things from here. You guys were a great help. :e


----------



## mad-cloud (Apr 30, 2013)

*Thanks much!*

@brad and @Beastie, thanks a lot, wow! I just spent like three days working through this FreeBSD, and I love it so much for its being bare-bones that I couldn't give up and pop Ubuntu back on (haha), so when I finally Googled with the right words and found you all on here everything worked like a charm! I'm learning so much! Sweet.


----------

